# Skeeter spray



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

OK guys I've had it with the latest attack of micro skeeters in the yard. I bought something you hook up to your hose and spray the lawn with made by cutter, did next to nothing. Any body know of a yrd spray that will kill these little [email protected]#&*##@ers.

Please help :help: I want to go outside.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Propane fogger........but it's only as good as the liquid you buy......scrimp a little and you'll notice it......

Regardless of what you use they're only good for a short time...

A good frost works for me.....:evil:


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Get yourself a sprayer - the pump up kind, and a jug of Malathion 50plus - mix it according to the intructions and spray the yard, trees, bushes anything that may hold the Skeeters a hiding place, especially the bark of larger trees - Like night and day differance. Depending on the amount of rain, it will usually last a month - but after the first spraying you should spray again 2 weeks after the first time - then once a month.


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

best thing i found is called Tempo sc.$40 for 8oz,but makes 30 gallons.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> Get yourself a sprayer - the pump up kind, and a jug of Malathion 50plus - mix it according to the intructions and spray the yard, trees, bushes anything that may hold the Skeeters a hiding place, especially the bark of larger trees - Like night and day differance. Depending on the amount of rain, it will usually last a month - but after the first spraying you should spray again 2 weeks after the first time - then once a month.


I do the same thing and its the only treatment that really works for me. The others don't really do much....been there done that.

I spray in the evenings when the wind has died down, it allows the spray to settle and gives you much better coverage.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Another vote for Malathon (sp) I had skeeters and wood ants running up and down the drive way, sevin(sp) didnt do much on ant's or skeeters but when I mixed a jug of the malthon up, everything bug wise died or went away. It does have an odor to it and the skeeters thing was a bonus because I was really just trying to get rid of the carpenter ants. 
I think the skeeters hide under leaves on trees and bushes more than on the lawn, but anywhere there is shade is where you will find them.

I was thinking maybe this stuff is no longer sold, because my bottle is at least 20 years old and very concentrated.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION said:


> Get yourself a sprayer - the pump up kind, and a jug of Malathion 50plus - QUOTE]
> 
> Can you still buy Malathion? I thought that was one of the OTC insecticides they banned for consumer purchase a couple years ago. If you can where did you find it?


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Can you still buy Malathion? Here -http://www.growersupply.com/mal501gal.html?OVRAW=malathion insecticide%


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

We had a propane fogger. Worked great the first year. I could have made a baseball size clump from all the skeeters in the catch tray the first week. It didnt keep producing as effectively though.

I also had a ton of luck with basic things like cutting the grass/weeds short, and dumping/eleminating water traps that they were breeding in (anything that catches/retains rain water). But sometimes they are breeding in the muddy areas of your property - or property near by. Not much you can do there but Spray-Spray-Spray.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It's not worth the money. Works for a little while if there's no wind. I went to TS in lapeer for some Malathion and they told me they can't keep in in the store. I wonder what golf courses use?


----------

